# Búsqueda de Modem GSM con interfaz USB



## jollomar (Jul 27, 2007)

Hola a todos!!

Estoy buscando un modem GSM con interfaz usb para utilizar con un programita que quiero hacer en el PC para el envio de SMS.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## alepic (Jul 27, 2007)

todos los modem gsm que conosco tienen interfase serial, lo que puedes hacer es usar un FT232 y armar un adptador serial/usb para el modem.

suerte

alepic


----------



## jollomar (Jul 30, 2007)

Gracias alepic, pero me interesa que esté todo integrado en una cajita. Si tengo ya que ponerme a fabricar adaptadores, me sale más a cuenta fabricar mi propio meodem ya USB, ya que los módulos GSM ya incorporan esta interfaz. Mi idea es encontrar en el mercado uno baratito que sea usb.
He visto los SAMBA 55 de FALCOM, pero se van de precio debido a su reducido tamaño.
seguiré buscando

Un saludo


----------



## alepic (Ago 2, 2007)

por eso debe ser mas caro es que el serial es universal y bastante robusto


----------



## cxea (Ago 18, 2007)

Hola, tengo una duda básica pero no he encontrado respuesta en todos los posts que he leído. Lo más cercano lo encontré acá. Mi duda es: es posible comunicarse por Hyperterminal con un sony ericson(k510i) mediante un cable USB?? es ese cable que viene con los celulares que se utiliza para sincronizar la agenda, archivos etc. entre el celular el pc. Agradezco la respuesta.


----------



## leonxp (Oct 10, 2007)

jollomar dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!
> 
> Estoy buscando un modem GSM con interfaz usb para utilizar con un programita que quiero hacer en el PC para el envio de SMS.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



si quieres una solucion facil. utiliza un celular sonyericsson k310,tiene modem incorporado y sale mas economico que buscar un modem  simplemente,cuando se conecta al modem da la opcion de usarlo como memoria usb y como modem
si vas a hacerlo en visual basic, te recomiendo el programa. yo tengo el codigo para enviar sms pero por puerto serial desde visual. estoy buscando información para manejar el usb. no tengo idea y lo necesito
espero haya servido


----------



## leonxp (Oct 10, 2007)

cxea dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo una duda básica pero no he encontrado respuesta en todos los posts que he leído. Lo más cercano lo encontré acá. Mi duda es: es posible comunicarse por Hyperterminal con un sony ericson(k510i) mediante un cable USB?? es ese cable que viene con los celulares que se utiliza para sincronizar la agenda, archivos etc. entre el celular el pc. Agradezco la respuesta.



internamente el hiperterminal convierte los datos usb y los muestra en el hiperterminal, pero solamente desde el pc pues si vas a usar un micro tiene que contar con puerto usb para que se puedan leer de lo contrario no se puede.
para el k510 lo conectas al pc 
seleccionas modo telefono (para usarlo como modem)
le das AT y enter
deb contestar con un ok
y sigues probando los comandos at del telefono


----------



## Carloto (Sep 3, 2008)

Hola leonxp, buscaba justamente información al respecto y tu ya tienes superado el problema.
Tengo un SonyEricsson K310i que conectado vía USB al PC, traté de controlar vía Hypertermina, logré marcar, sin embargo al probar el envío de un SMS me entrega 'OK' cuando envío el comando AT para probar conexión, lo que indica que la comunicaión se estableció.  Pero a continuación cualquier otro comando AT responde 'ERROR'

Por ejemplo para enviar:
AT+CMGS=" ...número..."
en vez de responder con '>' aparece 'ERROR'

¿Existe una sintaxis distinta en este caso?

Indicas que ya implementaste código en VB para manejar ese tema, ¿serías tan gentil de enviármelo?

De antemano muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

Saludos
Carloto[/quote]


----------



## leonxp (Sep 4, 2008)

La cuestion es que el k310 no acepta modo texto solamente modo PDU.
para comprobar usa el comando at+cmgf?
te dara solamente la opcion 0(PDU)
entonces para enviar el SMS
hay que usar 
at+cmgs="longitud de la PDU del MEnsaje"
se espera por >
se envia  la PDU del mensaje 
enviar CTRL+z (es el caracter chr(26)


----------



## rajatabla80 (Abr 24, 2009)

hola amigos tengo el problema q conecto el sony w200a por cable usb y el hyperterminal no lo reconoc solo dice puerto com y tcp/ip no reconoce el sony. necesito algun driver? porfa ayuda


----------

